# Have Taken The Plunge With New '08 21rs



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just finalized with Tacoma RV on a few accessories, entry door grab handle, extra battery and vent cover for the bathroom vent. They are even going to take the fantastic fan off my Jayco tent trailer and swap it for the vent over the entry. Will pick it up either next Saturday or Monday. The first trip is already set for the Saturday after that.

So now that I am making the switch, what other stuff will I not be able to live without?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats! 









Glad to hear that you finally found your Outback!
There are many many great things that will be suggested as far as "must haves", but the items at the top of my list would be an electric tongue jack and a foam mattress topper









Oh! And let the mods begin!


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

X2 skippershe! Elect tongue jack and 3"-4" foam mattress topper. We still rough it w/out the jack, but have the foam mattress and love it.

Have fun and welcome to the site!









Jana


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Ditto on electric tongue jack and memory foam. If you do not have pleated blinds by the beds that is something to consider. Also, the accumulator is great (so you do not have to hear the water pump run so often). Hooks, always handy to have extra hooks throughout the trailer.
Congratulations, if you are like most of us..you are going to love your Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Outback 
Happy Trails

Willie


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Did I see you on I-5 Saturday afternoon taking your 21rs home?
Towing with a Suburban or Tahoe?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Just finalized with Tacoma RV on a few accessories, entry door grab handle, extra battery and vent cover for the bathroom vent. They are even going to take the fantastic fan off my Jayco tent trailer and swap it for the vent over the entry. Will pick it up either next Saturday or Monday. The first trip is already set for the Saturday after that.
> 
> So now that I am making the switch, what other stuff will I not be able to live without?


Where are you going for your first trip?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Just finalized with Tacoma RV on a few accessories, entry door grab handle, extra battery and vent cover for the bathroom vent. They are even going to take the fantastic fan off my Jayco tent trailer and swap it for the vent over the entry. Will pick it up either next Saturday or Monday. The first trip is already set for the Saturday after that.
> 
> So now that I am making the switch, what other stuff will I not be able to live without?


CONGRADULATIONS on the new OB

Have an enjoyable and safe first trip. Looking forward to hear how it went.

Bob


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

First of all, welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new Outback.


----------

